# Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S03IN  - Feedback and User Experience



## Cyborgz (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi folks,

Yes. I am about to purchase this laptop s03in by Next week for 59K instead of Dell inspiron 15R Turbo (65K). Can anyone experienced the heating problem or Throttle Problem? How would be battery life for normal Usage?

Searched many pages in other forums, but couldn't get what i am expected. S03in Users, Can you please share your Experience and Feedback with us. It would be more helpfull for fellow users to take some decision.

Thanks,
Cyborgz


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 27, 2012)

I know 5 guyz and none of 'em are facing issues!


----------



## rornvi (Nov 30, 2012)

You can buy the samsung, I own the same machine (S03IN) no issues whatsoever. The only things missed will be Scrollbar in touchpad, Indicator for Caps lock key, Shortcut on keyboard for turning off display, SATA III Port to get maximum out of my SSD, Bluray Drive and shortcut for calculator which was quite handy in my previous Asus K53SC notebook.

And do note that the additional +1 warranty will not be pick and drop or onsite warranty, you need to carry-in to the service centre (Okhla, Delhi), which is quite far from my place (Rohini, Delhi).


----------



## himanshuakatalli (Dec 1, 2012)

I got this laptop few weeks back.
Only one word defines it "awesome".

My experiences are really awesome with my partner, its now more than just a laptop for me, well lets just talk about its performance-

Gaming -With GT-650M, i nearly played every game including Assasins Creed - Brotherhood/Revelations, Battlefield Badcompany-2/3 CODMW -2/3, Medal of Honor, Crysis-1/2, Dirt-2/3, Mafia-2, Dukenukem and many other also with settings maxed out and it didnt even lag for a sec, heating is something which is always the problem with laptops but i didnt face overheating problems in this laptop.

Multimedia - JBL enhanced speakers are just cream to this beast, with high quality sound i always roll in front of my friends , i just love it.

Overall - Its the best bang for bucks, everything for a ethic gamer and a highend user is packed in here.

Thanks to samsung for rolling out such products in market.


----------



## Gtb93 (Dec 1, 2012)

One negative review on flipkart-
Reviews: Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop Review: Computers | Flipkart.com


----------



## Cyborgz (Dec 12, 2012)

Purchased S03IN few days before and could say its BEST!!! really Happy with the performance.

Thanks all for your feedback guys!!


----------



## asher (Dec 12, 2012)

Cyborgz said:


> Purchased S03IN few days before and could say its BEST!!! really Happy with the performance.
> 
> Thanks all for your feedback guys!!



frm wher??flipkart??,if so wat all did u get, i mean any bags ,cd etc??


----------



## Cyborgz (Dec 14, 2012)

asher said:


> frm wher??flipkart??,if so wat all did u get, i mean any bags ,cd etc??



Not from flipkart. I bought it from direct samsung dealer for 59000INR (Use Shop locator from official samsung website - to get the list of shops ) Just got backbag (Quality is of mid-range and a usb mouse)


----------



## ghost_007 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cyborgz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Yes. I am about to purchase this laptop s03in by Next week for 59K instead of Dell inspiron 15R Turbo (65K). Can anyone experienced the heating problem or Throttle Problem? How would be battery life for normal Usage?
> 
> ...





bro just dont keep an other option for so3.. samsung has proved in notebooks too.. it can give best performance with quality everywhere with affordable price..and i have recently got an s03 and belive me its a beast with complete package..i dont know about dell  15R but can assure you any laptop in alienware m14x range cannot beat so3 ..and yeah so3 is completely build with m14x config you can check it if you wish..and plus is 1600X900 hd screen with jbl which is cherry on d cake!


----------

